# The Effects of Green Light on Plant Growth



## skunkushybrid (Feb 9, 2008)

green light is particularly useful in the early stages of a young seedlings life. Particularly as the hypocotyl is pushing the cotyledons (INSIDE THE SEED HEAD) above the surface of the medium. 

In all light ranges from UV to far red it has been found that these will suppress hypocotyl advancement depending on quality and quantity. Yet adding a green ligh will negate the negative effects of this transitionary period.

Also it is a fact that seedlings grown under red, green and blue are longer in stem than seedlings grown under just red and blue.

I feel this goes some way to proving that all light is recognised by the plant. Although it is less recognised than any other part of the spectrum it is my belief that if green light was all the light that cannabis had to photosynthesise with, then it would adapt very quickly and use it to grow... maybe.


----------



## kindprincess (Feb 9, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> green light is particularly useful in the early stages of a young seedlings life. Particularly as the hypocotyl is pushing the cotyledons (INSIDE THE SEED HEAD) above the surface of the medium.
> 
> In all light ranges from UV to far red it has been found that these will suppress hypocotyl advancement depending on quality and quantity. Yet adding a green ligh will negate the negative effects of this transitionary period.
> 
> ...


i have soome green 14'' diameter led pads. after i move the mh out of the closet, i'll set up the flying saucers and do a bean test. i'd thought about giving these away, but they aren't new, and both have a couple of individual led's burnt out...

if you're up for it, so am i


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 9, 2008)

Here's a link to much more of the information. GREEN LIGHTds


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 9, 2008)

okay skunk...you know im slow...


but what im gathering here is that i shouldnt be using green light in dark periods just incase i may need to examine them?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 9, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> okay skunk...you know im slow...
> 
> 
> but what im gathering here is that i shouldnt be using green light in dark periods just incase i may need to examine them?


Well I'm not sure that it does any or much harm, or even if it can interrupt the flowering process... but personally I would never use any light in my flowering area.

I remember reading a long time ago how nasa were using green led's to grow lettuces, and that green light DID aid in photosynthesis. I was just a newbie back then and was argued down very easily...

But if grren light makes plants grow faster, then the plant must be using it to photosynthesise. Indeed there are plants that specialise in grabbing whatever spectrum they can, even green, and using it to grow. Obviously these plants are only found in areas where the spectrum is unpredictable, like the sea, or deep foliage in a rain forest.


----------

